# TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery



## theturninggate (Dec 12, 2007)

TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.3 is released. In this version, Stage dimensions and background color are finally honored and displayed within the LR preview, and can be configured directly from the Site Info panel. There is no longer any need to choose or edit the MSSwrapper.swf file. All of this means that the gallery is easier than ever to configure from within the LR Web module, with improved visual response to changes.

Many thanks are owed to Joe Capra for his Flash work on this release.

Download TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.3.

I'm moving forum discussion to this location. The previous thread can be accessed here: Original Adobe Forum Thread

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 12, 2007)

Way to go, on the thread move!



Don


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 12, 2007)

TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.31 tweaks the code a bit and includes four User Template presets for the gallery, demonstrating various configuration possibilities.

Download TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.31.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 17, 2007)

*TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.32*

TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.32 adds options for mark files. MonoSlideshow supports mark files in either SWF or JPG format. The demo mark file _tentacles.swf_ is included with the gallery archive. Also added, new presets!

Download TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.32.


----------



## osbornej76 (Jan 3, 2008)

TTGMonoslideshow looks fantastic, however I am encountering a problem.

Whenever I output or upload (or preview for that matter) a TTG/LR created Monoslidehow the size of the swf created is always approx 6''px wide by 4''px high, regardless of the Stage Width, or Image Size settings.

Oddly the actual Lightroom preview displays the correct Stage dimensions.

I am using MSS v1.32 and TTGMSS v1.33 and LR 1.31 on a Mac OS X 1'.4.11

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you also setting the maximum viewport dimensions? If you want the images to occupy the entire stage, then the max width/height for the viewport should match that stage dimensions.


----------



## osbornej76 (Jan 9, 2008)

theturninggate;54'2 said:
			
		

> Are you also setting the maximum viewport dimensions? If you want the images to occupy the entire stage, then the max width/height for the viewport should match that stage dimensions.



Sadly, yes I am.

Here is the LR panel:







NB Image size is also set to 8''px

The LR preview looks perfect. 

However previewing and/or exporting to a browser (Firefox, Safari etc) results in a small view port, which stays the same regardless of the settings above.






I would guess this size to be 4''px by 6''px.

Any thoughts?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 9, 2008)

I just generated an 8''x8'' gallery without a problem.

Check the index.html file. The Javascript that calls MonoSlideshow into the page should look like this:


```
<div id="flashcontent">
            

[b]Please install Flash&reg; and turn on Javascript.[/b]</p>
        </div>
        <script type="text/javascript">
            // <![CDATA[
            var so = new SWFObject("monoslideshow.swf", "SOmonoSlideshow", "8''.''", "8''.''", "7", "#FFFFFF");
            so.addVariable("showLogo", "true");
            so.write("flashcontent");
            // ]]>
        </script>
```
Take note of the 8''s in my code. The gallery should set these numbers to match the Stage Dimensions you input into the Web module. Are you recycling an index.html file from another gallery? In your screenshot, your gallery is in the upper left corner. An HTML file generated from my gallery would center it horizontally. Also, check to see whether you've specified correct width and height in the CSS for the flashcontent div.

Can you put your problematic gallery online someplace so that I can have a look?


----------



## osbornej76 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, 

After checking the index.html, LR/TTG seems to be outputting with a different size:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
// <![CDATA[
var so = new SWFObject("monoslideshow.swf", "SOmonoSlideshow", "48'", "36'", "7", "#ffffff");
so.write("monoSlideshow");
// ]]>
</script>
```

Despite using the above LR/TTG settings!


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay, I've got you sorted out. You've got my gallery template exported the default MonoSlideshow index.html file.

When you setup the gallery, you copied the entire contents of the purchased MonoSlideshow's HTML folder into the gallery, and you overwrote my index.html file, the one that TTG MSS Gallery uses to output the gallery properly.

Here's what you need to do:

1) Download a fresh copy of TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery.

2) From your purchased MonoSlideshow, copy *ONLY* the _monoslideshow.swf_ file, and no others, into the TTGMonoSlideshowGallery folder.

That should set you straight. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## osbornej76 (Jan 10, 2008)

Matthew, 

Thanks!

I really should have properly RTFM, eh?

Thanks again!

Jim


----------



## Dundy (Jan 15, 2008)

*How to create different ablums easily with LR?*

Hi,

I purchased the MonoSlideshow a few days ago and I really love the way the TTG Gallery makes is so easy to create galleries.

However, there is one thing I haven't been able to figure out yet:

How could I make several albums for one gallery? Can I do this using LightRoom or do I have to do that manually?  If yes, then how?

I printed and read the manual I got with it but I didn't find any info regarding this - especially since the original manual doesn't talk about the TTG "tool".

Thanks for you help in advance!


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 16, 2008)

Dundy,

You'll need to produce each gallery individually.

After that, you'll need to manually merge the image data from the XML files. You'll only need one set of preferences. You should rename the image and thumbnail folders, make the necessary adjustments to the XML album information.

It's not a difficult hack once you get used to it. It's something I've been meaning to do a video tutorial on for a while, but haven't gotten around to yet. Perhaps I should ...


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 23, 2008)

*TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.34*

I've had some free time recently, and have gradually been working my way through my Lightroom development to-do list ...

TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.34 adds support for the _albumWidth_ and _albumHeight_ tags, which control the size of album thumbnails, and also allows a thumbnail filename to be set for use as an album thumbnail.

I've also created a video tutorial on how to merge separate MonoSlideshow galleries into a single, multi-album gallery. The same principles may also be applied to SlideShowPro.

Download TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.34.

See the multi-album gallery tutorial.


----------



## osbornej76 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Another small issue*

Exporting the TTG Monoslideshow is taking a long time (and displays no progress bar). I am finding that even for small galleries that LR is taking 1'minutes plus to export a gallery. Sometimes I even have to restart LR to get it working.

The Upload and Preview in Browser seem to be much quicker.

I am running LR 1.31 on a PowerMac Dual 2.66DualCore Processors with 3GB RAM with Mac OSX 1'.4.11

Any thoughts?


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 21, 2008)

Make sure that MonoSlideshow is paused before you export the gallery. If the slideshow is playing, export will take an eternity.


----------



## benyyz (Feb 22, 2008)

*Image size output setting*

Currently, there is only one slider that controls the image size that is exported from the monoslideshow gallery template. Is it possible to change this one slider to something so that you can specify exactly what height and width the image that lightroom exports?

I'm looking to do something like the "Top Slider" demo on the monoslideshow site. But this would require that me to export a fixed height image from lightroom. I.e. Add two sliders, one for height and one for width.

http://www.monoslideshow.com/demo/  and select "top slider" from the drop down menu.

Thanks, Ben.


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 22, 2008)

Benyyz,

I assume you mean the Top Fader demo, as there is no Top Slider. If you're referring to a different demo, please let me know.

The MonoSlideshow gallery is built on XML/XSLT, a foundation which prevents me from creating two separate sliders. When I convert the gallery over to Lua, it's something I can do. Lightroom 1.3 doesn't support Lua-based Flash galleries, though; that transition will come at a later time.

In the meantime, I don't think you need to specify separate width and height dimensions. Try setting the Scale Mode to "Down scale to fit" and I think you'll achieve the desired effect.

Let me know if you have any further problems.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## benyyz (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for replying.

Yes, that's the demo.  I figured that since lightroom's image export function shows two boxes for height and width, why shouldn't they be in the web module as well? go figure. Anyways, My workaround was to make my viewport base dimensions smaller than the stage height and that had the same effect. But i noticed some image degradation due to the image rescaling from the flash swf. Simpleviewer had the same rescaling issue, but currently it's not as bad as it used to be. i definitely like the extra customizations in monoslideshow though.

Again, Thanks for your response Matt!

Best regards,
benyyz


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 23, 2008)

Glad you've got it sorted out, Benyyz. Like I said, whenever Lightroom begins to support Lua Flash galleries, I'll convert this one and it will have separate sliders for width and height, like my HTML galleries now have.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## davidmknoble (Mar 29, 2008)

Matt, great product!

question:  I am having trouble with the image title and caption fonts as well as the thumbnail views.  I set larger fonts and change the columns/rows, rounded corners, etc. in the thumbnail view and it doesn't make any changes in the published site.   I.e., if I load the index.html generated by lightroom, I get the same font size and thumbnail presentation no matter what I change.  If I press the 'Preview in Browser' button it shows all the changes.

I am using lightroom 1.3 and TTG MonoSlideShowGallery 1.34.  I am not using any albums, just one simple slideshow.  See images below:





settings




preview in browser with these settings




same settings, exported from lightroom 

the following is the html from my index.html file generated from the export in lightroom


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.' Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
        <title>%metadata.siteInfo.title%</title>
        <script type="text/javascript" src="swfobject.js"></script>
<style type="text/css">    
    /* hide from ie on mac \*/
    html {
        height: 1''%;
        overflow: hidden;
    }
    
    #flashcontent {
        margin: 25px auto ';
        border: 5px solid %appearance.monoSlideshow.HTMLborder%;
        width: %appearance.monoSlideshow.wrapperStageWidth%px;
        height: %appearance.monoSlideshow.wrapperStageHeight%px;
    }
    /* end hide */

    body {
        height: 1''%;
        margin: ';
        padding: ';
        background-color: %appearance.monoSlideshow.HTMLbackgroundColor%;
        color:#ffffff;
        text-align: center;
    }
</style>
    </head>
    <body>
        <div id="flashcontent">
            

[b]Please install Flash&reg; and turn on Javascript.[/b]</p>
        </div>
        <script type="text/javascript">
            // <![CDATA[
            var so = new SWFObject("monoslideshow.swf", "SOmonoSlideshow", "%appearance.monoSlideshow.wrapperStageWidth%", "%appearance.monoSlideshow.wrapperStageHeight%", "7", "%appearance.monoSlideshow.backgroundColor%");
            so.addVariable("showLogo", "%appearance.monoSlideshow.showLogo%");
            so.write("flashcontent");
            // ]]>
        </script>
    </body>
</html>
```

Also note, I am running in linux on an apache web server. (current versions).

Thanks for any assistance you can offer.


----------



## madgunman (Apr 2, 2008)

*question*

Hi Matthew,

first of all: awesome work your TTG-Plugins for lightroom!

how can i 'convert' a xml-file from the monoslideshow demo-page into a lightroom-user template for TTG-Monoslideshow?

Is that possible at all??

Cheers

Christian


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 2, 2008)

@davidmknoble: Just had a look at the gallery in regards to your issues. I'm not having any problems here with exported galleries matching my preview. I find it odd, however, that your exported HTML file still has the %variables%, which should have been replaced with values on export. I'm not sure what advice to offer. Maybe delete everything -- gallery and template presets -- and install it again, fresh.  @Christian: There's no way to automate that, but you can always open the XML file and manually enter the settings, then save a preset of your own.


----------



## NigelL (May 22, 2008)

*Can one stop the MonoSlideshow from loading more images?*

Hi Matt

Do you know if it is possible to stop the MonoSlideshow from downloading further images? The reason I ask this is that some people may access my site with a low-speed internet connection.

I would like to add a "stop" button below the MonoSlideshow, but I cannot find any reference to a stop command in the MonoSlideshow documentation.

Regards, Nigel


----------



## theturninggate (May 23, 2008)

@NigelL,

MonoSlideshow will load images as it requires them. This is why the loading indicator will sometimes appear before showing the next image. The way, then, to stop this process is simply to pause the slideshow.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 12, 2007)

TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.3 is released. In this version, Stage dimensions and background color are finally honored and displayed within the LR preview, and can be configured directly from the Site Info panel. There is no longer any need to choose or edit the MSSwrapper.swf file. All of this means that the gallery is easier than ever to configure from within the LR Web module, with improved visual response to changes.

Many thanks are owed to Joe Capra for his Flash work on this release.

Download TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.3.

I'm moving forum discussion to this location. The previous thread can be accessed here: Original Adobe Forum Thread

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## RobOK (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm considering buying this package, do people recommend it?  I notice in the support forum that the product has not had updates in a while.  Is this a concern?

Thanks,
Rob.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2008)

I've just used it to rebuild the galleries on our studio's website, and can recommend it 1''%.  Lovely little program, made even better by Matt's work.


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 1, 2008)

It's true that MonoSlideshow hasn't been updated in a while, but I find that of little concern. At version 1.32, it's very robust and, even if it's never updated again, I still think it's worth the $2'. I do hope Monokai will continue to develop it, but, as it is, it ranks among my favorite Flash galleries.


----------



## RobOK (Jun 1, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've just used it to rebuild the galleries on our studio's website, and can recommend it 1''%.  Lovely little program, made even better by Matt's work.



Which part of your site has the gallery... I think I am looking in the wrong place?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## RobOK (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Matthew....  your site is the only reason I even *know* about Mono!

I really like your work with Lightroom!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2008)

RobOK said:


> Which part of your site has the gallery... I think I am looking in the wrong place?
> 
> Thanks for the reply!



Sorry Rob, wrong website!  My father's studio: http://www.davidbampton.co.uk/wedintro/index.php - that first slideshow page you see there is Monoslideshow, as are the galleries.


----------



## RobOK (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Victoria.... that's a great site.

I am still investigating some options for slide shows, its just for my personal use.  I have a trip to Italy (Sorrento and Tuscany) coming up and want to re-do my galleries, currently done in Gallery2 open source gallery program.

I appreciate all of your support in this forum (on many other threads where I just lurk).


----------



## RobOK (Jun 2, 2008)

A little off topic, I hope you don't mind.

The other alternative I am looking at,which is in a totally different direction, is using Microsoft PhotoStory 3 which offers a lot of control over zooming and panning.  The end result is a video file to be streamed.  There are pro's and con's of doing this obviosly.

Here are some PS3 examples:
http://www.vimeo.com/PhotoStoryMagic/

So if I could just get an export from Lightroom to PS3, that would be great!!!  The "smarts" behind PS3 is an XML file.

While there is something I don't quite like about creating a video, I can't put my finger on it.

Lightroom is my core right now, so I like the idea of using MSS and the TTG together.

Rob.


----------



## brent (Oct 11, 2008)

Firstly: Thanks Matthew for all the work you've put into this project.

I'm having trouble centering the slideshow; I had the stage, viewport and images set the same yet there is always a little bit of space to the right of the show.  I tried giving a little buffer on either side, and altering the stage width, but I still end up with an off-centered slideshow.  Strangely enough the controls panel and thumbnail gallery are centered just fine.

I'm a coding noob, so please forgive my naivite; I've checked the index file, and it seems to agree with LR's settings.

It's the same result with every monoslideshow I try to create, regardless of a stage or not.

Here's one of the slideshows (please forgive the mess - I'm working on it);

www.brentheit.com/galleries/Mulholland



> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.' Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
> ...


----------



## theturninggate (Oct 14, 2008)

The problem is most likely in your MSS settings. Check the Viewport dimensions in relation to the Stage Dimensions.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

for those that have used the mono plugin, can u comment how it compares with slideshowpro?
also, shouldn't this be in the plugin's section?

from what i've seen on the mono website, this is a very good flash based SS!


----------



## theturninggate (Oct 14, 2008)

This thread is filed under General Discussion because it was started prior to the creation of the Plugins area, and hasn't been moved.

I prefer MSS because its layout and behavior are more configurable than using SSP. 

On the other hand, MSS hasn't been updated in a very long time. Its author says he would like to do more work on it, but hasn't had the time to do so. The component was last updated May 27, 2''7 and there's no telling when or if it will be updated again. SSP enjoys frequent updates.

While I do have a short wishlist of features I'd like to see added to MSS down the line, I think it stands up pretty well as is. It's my Flash slideshow of choice, as is probably apparent by my support of it in Lightroom.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 14, 2008)

theturninggate;251'2 said:
			
		

> This thread is filed under General Discussion because it was started prior to the creation of the Plugins area, and hasn't been moved.



You guys are way more observant than me!  Thread moved.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks for moving this 

ok, i'm slightly confused :(

is monoslideshow available as a plugin for LR2.' or is it only TTG monoslideshow?
is there even a difference between the two?
if so, what is the difference?

they BOTH look great by the way.
and yeah, the year and a bit of no updates is not reassuring but hey, if it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2008)

As I understand it liquidmonkey, Monoslideshow is a stand-alone little program for create great slideshows, as you can see from the monoslideshow website, but to use it, you have to make up the jpegs and change all of the settings in a text file, which is a real pain.

Matt's made it much easier by creating TTG Monoslideshow to create the jpegs and the text file with all of the settings within the Lightroom interface, which you then use in conjunction with the Monoslideshow program (you just replace a dummy file with the monoslideshow one).

And the year with no updates - well, that's because Matt perfected it the first time round!    Seriously, it works great.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks victoria, well said.
ok, so i need to get both, no worries.

just wondering if its possible to have the thumbnails appear as a strip at the bottom of the slideshow?
i couldn't find that option on the demo page.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep, you'll find that's one of the samples that Matt provides, if my memory serves me.  You can definitely do it anyway.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Oct 17, 2008)

everything looks great so far but i'm wondering if its possible to try the full monoslideshow before buying? is there a trial?

i've been on the demo page but they say there are many more options and i'd like to give that a try for a day before buying.

possible?


----------



## theturninggate (Oct 17, 2008)

Unfortunately, there is no trial. The demo page provides a good idea of what can be done with the gallery, though, and you can have a look at my LR template without MSS installed to see what options are in the control pane.

Regarding gallery layout, you can position the thumbnails anywhere in the stage by controlling the padding and position of both the viewport and thumbnails. It's really flexible.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Oct 17, 2008)

ok, cool! will give that a go, thanks!

just curious, i do what i need to in LR2 and then what next? why do i need monoslideshow stand alone program if the adjustments are done in LR? and does the extra step take long (once your used to it)?


----------



## theturninggate (Oct 18, 2008)

Because TTG Monoslideshow Gallery doesn't include the SWF file for the gallery -- that's the part you have to purchase. When you run the gallery in Lightroom, you won't be able to see the gallery, use the gallery, etc. I simply meant you could get a sense of the type and number of options from the control panel. TTG Monoslideshow Gallery is simply a wrapper for the main gallery component that allows it to work from within Lightroom; without it, TTG Monoslideshow Gallery is like a box of cookies without the cookies in it. And everyone likes cookies ...


----------



## liquidmonkey (Oct 18, 2008)

i noticed that earlier today when i tried it.
its nice to see that everything can be done in lightroom though  i was afraid i'd have to do some adjustments in LR and then use the purchased MSS for the rest. but that is not the case 

its awesome that you made a plugin for LR, much appreciated TTG, thanks!
i'm so going to buy the MSS soon  looks great and has a shitload of options


----------



## WebSight (Nov 9, 2008)

*Upload Web Photo Gallery Sticks*

Most of the time when I upload my Web Photo Galleries inside of the TTG Monoslideshow Gallery, Lightroom get stuck at the "Checking FTP Connection settings" prompt. My answer is to cancel and press Upload again, most of the time it moves along after that.

Does anyone have any ideas how to resolve this?


----------



## theturninggate (Nov 10, 2008)

Make sure the MonoSlideshow preview is paused before you attempt upload or export. If the slideshow is running, it can cause problems. If that's not the source, I'm not sure what else might be.


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 14, 2009)

Quite a while back, I made a release of MonoSlideshow that included several Web Templates demonstrating various possible configurations. I've lost those templates. Does anyone still have them?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 12, 2007)

TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.3 is released. In this version, Stage dimensions and background color are finally honored and displayed within the LR preview, and can be configured directly from the Site Info panel. There is no longer any need to choose or edit the MSSwrapper.swf file. All of this means that the gallery is easier than ever to configure from within the LR Web module, with improved visual response to changes.

Many thanks are owed to Joe Capra for his Flash work on this release.

Download TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery 1.3.

I'm moving forum discussion to this location. The previous thread can be accessed here: Original Adobe Forum Thread

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2009)

I think I've got the templates you're thinking of.  I'll drop you an email.


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 14, 2009)

Great! Thanks, Victoria.


----------



## life cinematic (Mar 17, 2009)

> Here's what you need to do:
> 
> 1) Download a fresh copy of TTG MonoSlideshow Gallery.
> 
> ...



I created a folder called TTGMonoSlideShow within Web gallery.  There are two files, one is TTGMonoSlideshowGallery.lrwebengine (downloaded from TTG monoslideshow), and the other one is monoslideshow.swf (downloaded from monoslideshow).  A screenshot is as below;






Is this set right, or I'm confused?

Here's my problem; 

when I try to export the gallery that I made with TTG slideshow in LR, nothing happens.  

Please advice,

Thank you


----------



## geminiraf (Mar 17, 2009)

*Problem seeing previews*

Hello:

I had installed the monoslideshow successfully and had been playing around with the settings. Now for some reason, I don't see anything in the preview window in LR. I have removed and reinstalled numerous times and still encountering the same. Is there a way to reset this or do a refresh?

Thanks in advance for your input.

Raffy


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 19, 2009)

@life cinematic:
You need to open the TTGMonoSlideshow.lrwebengine package and place the SWF inside it. You can do this by Ctrl-clicking the .lrwebengine package and selecting "Show Package Contents" from the menu. The package will then be opened as if it were a folder, and you can place the SWF inside it.

@geminiraf:
I'm not sure I fully understand the issue, or rather the circumstances surrounding the issue. Am I correct in understanding that the gallery was working before? And you're saying that it suddenly stopped working? Have you made any changes to the .lrwebengine package, other than what I described to life cinematic above?


----------



## liquidmonkey (May 5, 2009)




----------



## theturninggate (May 5, 2009)

Try changing "%appearance.monoSlideshow.showLogo%" to "false" and see whether that fixes it.


----------



## liquidmonkey (May 5, 2009)




----------



## theturninggate (May 6, 2009)

Goodo, but you still need to replace the %appearance ... bit, as it's code used by Lightroom, and meaningless outside of the application. Should have been replaced with a value on export, so I'm guessing you copied the block of code from the source.


----------



## Jake Mueller (May 29, 2009)

*Trouble updating webpage*

nm - problem solved, just needed to clear my browser cache after updating my webpage.


----------

